# Warning - this is what I have been reduced to...



## M3Joe (Nov 15, 2015)

the Toscana just reached Port Hueneme early this morning! How long will it take for my car (ED) to get to the dealer roughly? (Pacific BMW in Glendale)


----------



## jgbackes (Apr 29, 2014)

M3Joe said:


> the Toscana just reached Port Hueneme early this morning! How long will it take for my car (ED) to get to the dealer roughly? (Pacific BMW in Glendale)


Mine took seven calendar days. Knowing that it's just down the street was almost unbearable.

Stay strong.

jeff


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

M3Joe said:


> How long will it take for my car (ED) to get to the dealer roughly? (Pacific BMW in Glendale)


The average time for the 160 ED cars that I tracked to move from leaving the ship in Port Hueneme to being picked up at the dealer in California was 17 days.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

What a great thread. There is something about us that we track our ED cars so closely. I am just starting out... again. I got my production order number yesterday and I have only checked the BMWUSA web site ten times or so to see if it has changed. :rofl:


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

It's heeeeeeere!! Well, it's at my dealer. Unfortunately I'm 4 hours away, so I won't see her until this weekend, but from drop off in Munich to Arrival at dealer, a grand total of 32 days. Not too bad! Now, this will be the longest week ever.


----------



## jljamison (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome! Very jealous. Mine is only scheduled to arrive at Port Hueneme on the 32nd day, with the VPC/customs/shipping tacked on after that. Hoping for end of month


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

For more pain, sign up for BMW Connected and you can continue to track it on land so I'm told.


----------



## colobrio (Jan 14, 2016)

jljamison said:


> Awesome! Very jealous. Mine is only scheduled to arrive at Port Hueneme on the 32nd day, with the VPC/customs/shipping tacked on after that. Hoping for end of month


Did you drop off in Munich on 4/11? I dropped off on 4/10 (did the paperwork ahead of time). I'm going to be a bit delayed a bit on the back end, while they replace some paint that was taken off the front bumper while it was parked overnight in Krakow. In any event, 32 days to the dealer has me a bit jealous also!


----------



## jljamison (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes dropped off monday noon on 4/11. Aida is now supposed to make Hueneme on the 12th in the afternoon. we'll see!


----------



## jljamison (Mar 2, 2015)

The extra day or two in the Panama Canal means that AIDA will arrive in HUENEME today, but unfortunately not until sometime around 5:00 PM. Don't know if the port & customs guys work weekends...


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

Delivery update redacted.

Dealer emailed me Monday:

"Looks like your 228i should be here today. I have a couple of questions:
1. When would you like to pick it up?
2. What should I do with the European plates? 
(Leave the front one on, take it off and save or toss)
Thanks"

To which I reply:

"We can be there to pick it up on Saturday morning.
As for the plates, take them off and save.

Thanks!"

I emailed Thursday morning to confirm an arrival time and place an order for accessories, to which he replies:

"It has not shown up yet but I am sure it will. I will let you know. The trunk liner is $125+tax. If I order it now I can have it here by Saturday. Do you want me to order it?"

Um. What!? What do you mean it hasn't arrived yet? You said Monday?

Anyway.....long story short, the car hasn't arrived and there isn't an eta. We know it's in transport, but that's it.

Major disappointment. Would not have cared at all if they hadn't set me up to think it would be here. Really bummed.


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

Bikie said:


> For more pain, sign up for BMW Connected and you can continue to track it on land so I'm told.


I tried this and it asked me to input a code that was sent to the car


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Bikie said:


> For more pain, sign up for BMW Connected and you can continue to track it on land so I'm told.


Mine showed up as on the way to the dealer for about a year after it was redelivered.


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

This is getting ridiculous.

After previous letdown last week, felt certain we would have the car this weekend.

Received email from my dealer on Wednesday that they had received word that the truck transporting my car had broken down in Dallas (ironic, because I live in Dallas) but should be on the road and arriving soon.

Checked in yesterday, Still No Car.

How can the truck break down in Dallas (4 hours away from destination), be repaired and allegedly on its way Wednesday, and then still not there Friday?

Dealer says they don't know what's going on; that this is very unusual. Their records show car should have arrived at their lot by 5/14.

Now waiting for someone to tell me today exactly what is going on.

Am I crazy? Car sounds lost right? Just ridiculous that no one has any answers. And while I'm still understanding that redelivery takes time, it just seems like no one has any idea what is going on.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

That sucks big time! Do you know the name of the trucking company? According to this article [1] BMW uses a company called United Road and if you have the VIN you should be able to track your car here: http://www.unitedroad.com/search-by-vin.php

Have you tried calling Customer Care (1-800-831-1117) to see if they know what is up? It does sort of sound like the carrier lost your car...

REFERENCES

1. http://www.bmwblog.com/2009/07/14/how-to-follow-a-new-bmw-from-order-to-shipping-and-to-delivery/


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

The car isn't lost. There are several good casinos north of Dallas, maybe the driver of the truck is on an epic heater at the craps table? We wouldn't want to interrupt that.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Face128i said:


> The car isn't lost. There are several good casinos north of Dallas, maybe the driver of the truck is on an epic heater at the craps table? We wouldn't want to interrupt that.


I'm thinking the truck driver is doing a little tour in Melanie's car hoping the extra mileage won't be noticed!


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

Face128i said:


> The car isn't lost. There are several good casinos north of Dallas, maybe the driver of the truck is on an epic heater at the craps table? We wouldn't want to interrupt that.


You're not helping. And you're the one that has to deal with my impatience!


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

ksuderman said:


> I'm thinking the truck driver is doing a little tour in Melanie's car hoping the extra mileage won't be noticed!


Oh it will be noticed!!!  lol


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

Aaaaaand dealer just called. Car being offloaded as we speak! Freaking finally.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

:freakdanc:roundel::sabrina::drive:

Some good news finally! See, you just had to come on here and vent!

Sadly, I still have three weeks of self-induced torture before I get to meet my baby. My car has been at the PC in Spartanburg for two weeks already, but due to travel for work I won't be able to pick it up until June 10th...


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

ksuderman said:


> :freakdanc:roundel::sabrina::drive:
> 
> Some good news finally! See, you just had to come on here and vent!
> 
> Sadly, I still have three weeks of self-induced torture before I get to meet my baby. My car has been at the PC in Spartanburg for two weeks already, but due to travel for work I won't be able to pick it up until June 10th...


I hope the three weeks go quickly!!!!!


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

This is what happened to ///Melanie C's car:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYWSa27SvxQ

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

Reunited at last!!


----------



## M3Joe (Nov 15, 2015)

I dropped my car off at loginout on March 30, Toscana docked in Oxnard on the 7th and i'm still waiting...according to my CA the car is through customs but has been sitting at VPC all week...vin isn't even in unitedroad system yet...pretty frustrating as my dealership is 40 miles from the port...i'll just keep activating my horn via the bmwconnected app to keep the folks at the VPC motivated


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

M3Joe said:


> i'll just keep activating my horn via the bmwconnected app to keep the folks at the VPC motivated


That's awesome.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

M3Joe said:


> I dropped my car off at loginout on March 30, Toscana docked in Oxnard on the 7th and i'm still waiting...according to my CA the car is through customs but has been sitting at VPC all week...vin isn't even in unitedroad system yet...pretty frustrating as my dealership is 40 miles from the port...i'll just keep activating my horn via the bmwconnected app to keep the folks at the VPC motivated


You do still the second key, right? Push that alarm button on the key every hour or so and they will get so annoyed hearing the alarm go off at VPC that your car will get a priority push.

Edited to add: I should have read M3Joe's post first - at least we both had the same idea.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

3ismagic# said:


> Weird. My car that went to So cal never stopped on the east coast. it went straight to the canal and then up the west coast of mexico.


Ours stopped in San Juan, then to Calif.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

M3Joe said:


> I dropped my car off at loginout on March 30, Toscana docked in Oxnard on the 7th and i'm still waiting...according to my CA the car is through customs but has been sitting at VPC all week...vin isn't even in unitedroad system yet...pretty frustrating as my dealership is 40 miles from the port...i'll just keep activating my horn via the bmwconnected app to keep the folks at the VPC motivated


It appears that if some damage happens this will delay the car, but your CA should esculde this to his manager who can get the info, we had the same issue, we knew we had a cracked windshield when we dropped off the car, and it took the GM to look into to find out why it was at the VPC for 2 weeks for a cracked windshield... BMWNA is no help


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

///MelanieC said:


> Reunited at last!!


Awesome looking car. Love it! Some day I will have to be brave and go for a "not-black" interior.



M3Joe said:


> i'll just keep activating my horn via the bmwconnected app to keep the folks at the VPC motivated


:rofl: Too funny!


----------



## jljamison (Mar 2, 2015)

Finally my car, which was released to customs on the 20th, has emerged from the Black Hole and is showing as "available" to the trucking company.


----------



## M3Joe (Nov 15, 2015)

jljamison said:


> Finally my car, which was released to customs on the 20th, has emerged from the Black Hole and is showing as "available" to the trucking company.


Lucky..my car still isn't in the trucking company's system....ugh I'm becoming irritated....been over 9 weeks now....car had zero damage when dropped off at loginout...possibly was damaged during shipping? I can't think of any other good reason for the hold up....


----------



## NYCgal (Mar 23, 2016)

///MelanieC said:


> It's heeeeeeere!! Well, it's at my dealer. Unfortunately I'm 4 hours away, so I won't see her until this weekend, but from drop off in Munich to Arrival at dealer, a grand total of 32 days. Not too bad! Now, this will be the longest week ever.


Sounds like you got lucky! I dropped mine off on April 22nd (today is the 41st day), and it just cleared customs. Hopefully it gets through VDC quickly and onto the dealer as this has been a LONNNGGGG wait.


----------



## colobrio (Jan 14, 2016)

jljamison said:


> Finally my car, which was released to customs on the 20th, has emerged from the Black Hole and is showing as "available" to the trucking company.


Good news! Is that showing somewhere you can see it, or coming though your CA? W&W showed my car as released from customs 5/19, but it's remained in the BMW black hole since.


----------



## M3Joe (Nov 15, 2015)

car is here! weird that it never made it to the united road site...anyways i'll head down to pick it up tomorrow...redelivery pics to follow!


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

M3Joe said:


> car is here! weird that it never made it to the united road site...anyways i'll head down to pick it up tomorrow...redelivery pics to follow!


Great news!!!!


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

NYCgal said:


> Sounds like you got lucky! I dropped mine off on April 22nd (today is the 41st day), and it just cleared customs. Hopefully it gets through VDC quickly and onto the dealer as this has been a LONNNGGGG wait.


I felt lucky....then. Long story short, the carrier broke down and the car didn't arrive as expected. But, she arrived in one beautiful piece and we are officially reunited. Lol!


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

ksuderman said:


> Awesome looking car. Love it! Some day I will have to be brave and go for a "not-black" interior.
> 
> :rofl: Too funny!


Thank you! I love the Oyster interior. I fell in love with it on my 328 and had to get it again in this one!


----------



## M3Joe (Nov 15, 2015)

just got home after a 6 hour journey from pacific bmw back to sf....ear to ear grin the whole way home


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

We dropped off our car last Thursday in Zurich, and after 6 days the 2wglobal.com website still has no record of our car. I called the BMW customer relations no. and the automated line told me the car is in transit! Is there another way to find where the car is? 

Looks like I'm fairly early in the game, this is going to be an ordeal


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

pranav_jindal said:


> We dropped off our car last Thursday in Zurich, and after 6 days the 2wglobal.com website still has no record of our car. I called the BMW customer relations no. and the automated line told me the car is in transit! Is there another way to find where the car is?
> 
> Looks like I'm fairly early in the game, this is going to be an ordeal


You can e-mail the transport company that you dropped off your car and they should be able to tell you everything, I did this when we got back to the states after dropping it off in Paris. Now of course the screen shot they sent me was all in french, it was fairly easy to figure out everything.


----------



## colobrio (Jan 14, 2016)

colobrio said:


> W&W showed my car as released from customs 5/19, but it's remained in the BMW black hole since.


Finally! I've got an ETA. June 19 - if that holds, my car will have spent a month in the VPC because of the needed paint repair. I guess that still beats paying a body shop!


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

Eagle11 said:


> You can e-mail the transport company that you dropped off your car and they should be able to tell you everything, I did this when we got back to the states after dropping it off in Paris. Now of course the screen shot they sent me was all in french, it was fairly easy to figure out everything.


Just heard back from BMWNA - the car is scheduled to be on the Green Drive Highway vessel on 06/15 with an ETA in the US of 06/30. Is it possible to get a PCD date in the first week of August?


----------



## jljamison (Mar 2, 2015)

Received delivery on Monday June 6, so from arrival at hueneme on 5/13 to delivery was 24 days.


----------



## AngeloGabriel (May 2, 2016)

Otello is the name of the ship that is transporting my F80.


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

The Drive Green Highway just reached Brunswick so am guessing my car is being unloaded now (finally!!!). Hopefully, customs will not take too long - fingers crossed 

One quick question - I see a lot of people have posted the exact dates for customs and VDC. Where do I get these dates? I have the car added to my profile on MyBMW the car doesn't show in the Track my vehicles link. Should I be looking at the status of the car some place else?


----------



## ed.k (Jan 22, 2016)

Dropped off the car at TT transport in Paris on 6/3 and it was delivered to the port on 6/11 and loaded 6/13. It is now at the NY port and has gone through Customs Release, Liner Release and Discharged on 6/29 and is currently in Delivered From status for 6/30. Hopefully they'll load it up on a truck and have it delivered in the next week or so. The transport company is WWL and it's been fun tracking the car through the various ports. Thanks for the great write up on the wiki
http://www.bimmerfest.com/wiki/index.php/Getting_Your_BMW_Back_to_the_United_States


----------



## mbmz3 (May 10, 2007)

My car was also on Drive Green Highway on June 30. Gee how long does it take to get through customs and get to Dallas? I'm not very happy about this. Maybe customs found the "Happy Hippo" that disappeared. Hope they enjoy it.


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

Heard back from BMW - our car on Drive Green Highway got to Brunswick on June 30, made it through customs and VPC, and we were offered an August 1 date for PCD. Picking it up on August 4 - just 3 more weeks!!! Almost feels like ED was the marriage and PCD is the honeymoon


----------



## mbmz3 (May 10, 2007)

3 more weeks, you must be kidding. What do they have to do to it? My car on the same ship will be in Texas tomorrow and most likely in my garage no later than Monday.


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh boy! Why did you tell me that?!?!?! I guess there's a bit of a queue at the performance center ... I think I'll survive


----------



## mbmz3 (May 10, 2007)

I just found out that my car was shipped to Galveston, TX to pick up the cars there before they ship it to Dallas! I may be lucky to get it next week. I AM NOT HAPPY!!!!!!! I live in Texas, why in the heck did they bring it into the country in Georgia? 

Who am I kidding, BMW has my money so I am no more than a number to them!


----------

